# Texas Bluebonnet Sierra



## MesquiteMan (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is a Sierra I recently made.  It is made with dried Texas Bluebonnets (the state flower of Texas!) cast in Alumilite clear resin with the inside of the blanks painted a taupe color.  The kit is a black titanium with titanium gold trim Sierra.  

This was mainly a proof of concept pen to see if my idea would work.  The next one will have more flowers in it and will use a white background.  Obviously the flower in the pic is a Bluebonnet.  Tell me what you think, good or bad!


----------



## ashaw (Apr 7, 2007)

Curtis 
Great looking pen and idea.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice work! You have such creative ideas! It is always interesting to see what you make, and what you make pens from.

Chris


----------



## guts (Apr 7, 2007)

Curt,I think it looks great,another great idea.


----------



## Mikey (Apr 7, 2007)

That's pretty cool. Until I read the description, I thought someone painted little dolphins on the tube.[] Looks pretty cool, but wondering if you could get the flower petals to look a bit more alive?


----------



## broitblat (Apr 7, 2007)

Curtis,

Another great idea and rendition.  I don't know that you need to add more flowers, it looks good the way it is...

  -Barry


----------



## JDPens (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow, that looks really cool!
I agree with Mr. Roitblat's comment. More flowers might make it too busy.
Nice job just the same.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 7, 2007)

Unique  and very very nice great work [8D]


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 7, 2007)

Curtis, great idea turned into a very nice pen.


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 7, 2007)

Curtis, looks great!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful pen, great work.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool, Curtis... now that's a different kind of painted pen![^]


----------



## laserturner (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks great Curtis. Excellent photo also.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice any way you look at it.[]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Apr 8, 2007)

Another great pen, i think i agree with the others in that too many flowers may make it look a bit fussy, i also like the colour used in the tube, it seems to blend in with flowers nicely.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 8, 2007)

Great idea Curtis!


----------



## tas2181 (Apr 8, 2007)

I like it- makes me want to try casting a few blanks.


----------



## Fishshooter (Apr 8, 2007)

Do you grow your own or are you taking a chance picking them roadside???


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fishshooter_
> <br />or are you taking a chance picking them roadside???



Don, I assume you are referring to the common myth that it is illegal to pick bluebonnets in Texas?  If so, this is certainly a myth.  If it was not, you would not be able to cut down pecan trees since they are the state tree and you would not be able to destroy prickly pear cactus since it is the state plant!

Anyway, here is a quote that should clear this up


> is it really illegal to pick bluebonnets?
> The answer is no - there is no law against picking our State Flower.
> source: http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/director_staff/public_information/pr032602.htm
> Texas Department of Public Safety


----------



## alxe24 (Apr 9, 2007)

Very nice pen. Congrats. My wife likes it very much too


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome looking pen[] So what is the yellow rose of Texas?


----------



## Jerryconn (Apr 10, 2007)

That is an awesome pen!!! I really love it!!  Beautifully done!


----------



## airrat (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice concept.  For Arizona we could use tumble weeds. [][8D]    Chandler actually makes a christmas tree out of them every year.


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 10, 2007)

I really like this idea and have some ideas for a "Texas Series" of pens![]


----------



## Lathemaster (Apr 10, 2007)

Well - great concept and well executed. Let's see .. 50 states .. 50 state flowers - limited edition set 100 pens to an edition ... 5000 pens .. you better get busy.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HotJoe_
> <br />Well - great concept and well executed. Let's see .. 50 states .. 50 state flowers - limited edition set 100 pens to an edition ... 5000 pens .. you better get busy.
> 
> You do realize that the state flower of Michigan is a welfare cheque, right?!?!
> ...


----------



## RaisinCain (Apr 28, 2007)

Great pen!  I tried this about 5-6 months ago with crepe myrtle flowers and got horrible results; you have done a great job here (as usual).  Thank you for sharing all of your unique ideas![]


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 28, 2007)

VERY cool... might have to steal that one from you... []


----------



## papaturner (Apr 28, 2007)

Very creatative and a great job too......Perry


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 28, 2007)

Curtis,
Excellent choice of flowers... I missed the bluebonnets again this year.. LOML and I always made a trek when we were in Houston to see the BB's.. Actually thinking about trying to grow some in TN.. I think she has a packet of seeds.


----------



## TAld (Apr 28, 2007)

Now that pen is just gorgeous!!!!!!!! I like it like it is; however, it will be interesting to see it on the white background. I think it may make the flowers more pronounced.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UKpenmaker_
> <br />Another great pen, i think i agree with the others in that too many flowers may make it look a bit fussy, i also like the colour used in the tube, it seems to blend in with flowers nicely.



I would not discourage you from experimenting with this concept; however, I agree with Andrew that you got it right the first time and finding a way to improve it will be tough.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 29, 2007)

Curtis,
     It came out really well...want to see more. I dont think many more flowers are needed, simply stated is a good thing. A few more may be too confusing and busy.


----------

